# Skeletal Horse prop



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Check and have a look at what Bob put together this weekend

http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005horse.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! You and Bob make some great props hollyberry. That's a "weekend" project? I would have been working on something like that for weeks. Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mr. Ed would cry, you know. That is awesome, better than the horses they have at the track. I always loose.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How cool is that? Wow..I suppose it will pull that hearse of yours.

I wish myyard was big enough to have props of that scale..I am Sooooo jealous!

Good work!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow Holly, that's incredible! You two are extremely talented and creative. Congratulations on another excellent prop!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

that ****ign rules!

i wish i could make props liek that


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Tell evil Bob we all think it's far out Holly. I can see the love he has for haunting in everything he builds.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know I still have some Purina Dead Horse Chow left, if you want a bag. LOL.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow you guys are machines. The horse looks too cool. I take it the horse is going to be used with the hearse?

Do your new neighbors have any idea what they're in for this year Holly?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL.. thanks to everyone for all the wonderful comments .... yes it is pulling the hearse.. well it stands in front of the hearse as if it had been pulling it ...lol.. 

The neightbors actually came over and said that it all looked very cool )


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

We just finished it up this afternoon.... Bob painted it ... black base coat and white dry brushing ... tomorrow we will hadd glow in eth dark / blacklight paint to make him glow!
http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005horse.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great paint job! You folks are so talented!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with ScareFX, you two simply OOOZE talent and creativity. Fantastic job!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great paint Job. I like the way you guys made 2-D look 3-D

If you don't mind me asking. What is your supply for Glow in the dark paint?
and what did you guys use for a model of the Skeleton? 
I was tring to find a Skeletal horse model on line some where.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

I use Glowz paint from Walmart in the regular paint section... 

Bob is getting some info together so I can get a how-to on the horse online soon.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it would be cool to have a really scary coach-man next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to spy on my neighbor yesterday night, to see if he had his display up yet. He is the one that has a horse pulled hearse like Hollyberry. He doesn't have everything up yet, and the hearse isn't put together all the way yet, but I did manage to take a few shots of his yard. They are a little fuzzy but you can see the hearse. Well, a little of it anyway. I should get better pictures next weekend.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

in a word: WOW!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have better pictures of his horse and hearse. But, he still isn't done with putting it together. I am hoping he will be done next week. But also add another pic of the other side of his yard too.


----------

